# Pups in the surf on gulp/grubs, etc.



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Heading down to Buxton on 9 April for a long fishing weekend. I'm thinking we may be throwing gulp, curly tails, etc. for pups. Of course that may be different once we get down there but I want to be prepared. What rod/reel setup is ideal for this type of fishing. I've caught flounder in the surf with gulp but never targeted pups in this way. I'm thinking 7-9 ft. M-MH spinning setup? 12-15lb test? Flouro leader? Thanks!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

That setup would be good for pups, but if you have a drum rod I would take it. That time could be awesome for the drum bite if the water warms up some or a couple good days of SW winds.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

dlpetrey ..... Most of the fisherman I know down here use 8', the century rod is very popular in the 1/2 to 1 1/2 oz ..... I'm throwing a 7 ' gloomis right now cause I sold my century, I like throwing it but can't get the distance I got with the 8 ....... I do have one friend that throws a 9 ft rod and he suffering with severe tennis elbow, he fishes a lot. So IMO 8' rods with a 2500 series spinner are the most popular and work the best. I use 10 lb mono (Sakuma ice crystal) with a couple ft of seaguar 12 lb fluoro ........ A red Jighead (mission or blue candy) with just about any colored grub will catch fish now when conditions are right ...... Good luck ....... Might see you out there ..... River


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

So this is why you're wanting my 8' Daiwa...


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> I'm throwing a 7 ' gloomis right now cause I sold my century, I like throwing it but can't get the distance I got with the 8 .......


 That's cause you use mono.. If you were to switch to 6lb crystal you'd probably get close to if not the same distance... But,hey you're ole school that ain't gonna happen....


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

You are right Drumdum .... And I like that 7 ft rod so good, you've definitely got me thinking about switching ....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> You are right Drumdum .... And I like that 7 ft rod so good, you've definitely got me thinking about switching ....


 7' loomis is same rod I throw,used to use 8-10 mono on it for specs and jigging off the pier.. I started using small diameter braids YEARS ago, and it made all the difference when throwing lures and such..


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm figuring I'll need some Gulp swimming mullets in white and chartreuse, red jig heads. What else will I need? Curly tail in same colors, any dark colors, etc? I'm used to fishing smallmouth in rivers so I've got a lot of soft plastics for that and am wondering if any of it will pull double duty for puppy drum? Also, 1/2 oz, 1 oz ?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

dlpetrey ..... Lot of fisherman use the Salt Water Assassin grubs .... I've had lots of success with them in pump.seed/chart. TL, Chart. Woodpecker and salt & pepper, chart TL but most colors work when they're there... Good Luck .... River


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

dlpetrey said:


> I'm figuring I'll need some Gulp swimming mullets in white and chartreuse, red jig heads. What else will I need? Curly tail in same colors, any dark colors, etc? I'm used to fishing smallmouth in rivers so I've got a lot of soft plastics for that and am wondering if any of it will pull double duty for puppy drum? Also, 1/2 oz, 1 oz ?



Your freshwater grubs, and lures will work for Pups, and Trout.
Might need heavier jigs, though.


----------

